# MTB Tour Grafschaft Bentheim / Emsland



## hoermann4you (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

am Sonntag 23 Nov findet die 6. MTB Tour des RSC Lohne (Wietmarschen) durch die schöne Gegend zwischen Nordhorn und Lingen statt.
Es werden 2 Touren angeboten 35 km und 55 km.
Fast ausschließlich Waldwege und Trails.
Start 09:30 - 10:00 am Sportplatz in (Wietmarschen) Lohne


Also wer Lust hat kommt vorbei

weitere Infos hierhttp://rsc-lohne.de/aktuell.htm


----------



## hoermann4you (6. November 2008)

bald ist es soweit, hier noch ein paar Info`s :

Teilnahmegebühr 4 
für Verpflegung unterwegs ist gesorgt
Strecke ist ausgeschildert
die Strecke liegt fast ausschließlich auf Wald/Feldwegen und auf schönen Singletrails. Wir haben versucht den Asphaltanteil so gering wie möglich zu halten. Ich hab mal die Streckenführung angehängt. Die rote Strecke ist die 35 km Tour. Die gelben Erweiterung gibt dann die 55 km.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pollux8 (6. November 2008)

Erstmal muß ich immer großes Lob an die Veranstalter geben,die sich in der Emsland Nordhorn Region -trauen eine CTF durchzuführen.Es gibt nicht viele in NRW.Zudem ist Eure Gegent bis Bentheim immer ein Land der Singletrails mit ein paar HM (kleine Steigungen)
Nur von der Anzahl der MTBer Bikefreunde in Eurer Region sehe ich es eher als Katastrophe.
Ich kenne die Gegent von den holländischen Tourclubs (Tubbergen-Losser)Da hatte der ULSENER Verein auch einen Marathon mit dem holländischen Verein Tubbergen veranstaltet.Da der Start in Holland war,waren unter den 600 Teilnehmer mal gerade mit mir 3 Deutsche.
Der Losser Verein, der in Februar eine BentheimTour duchführt hat eine Teilnehmerliste von 1200 Teilnehmer mit 30 Deutschen,die zum größten Teil aus unserer Region kommen.
Aber ich denke,das ihr Werbung in Grenzgebiet Holland gemacht habt,dann werden mal wieder die Nachbarn die Überhand haben.
Trotz allen Eure Gegent ist lohnenswert


----------



## hoermann4you (6. November 2008)

ja wir sind auch oft in der holländischen Grenzgegend unterwegs, und es is erstaunlich wieviel da immer los ist. Wir haben auch in Holland ordentlich Werbung für unsere Tour gemacht und hoffen das auch von dort möglichst viele Leute kommen. Wir haben zwar nicht so viel Höhenmeter, aber die strecke ist doch sehr schön, da viel wald und relativ viel single-trail anteil.


----------



## pollux8 (6. November 2008)

hoermann4you schrieb:


> ja wir sind auch oft in der holländischen Grenzgegend unterwegs, und es is erstaunlich wieviel da immer los ist.



Bist du denn aud den holländischen Veltochten immer dabei??
Hier der Link

http://www.ntfu.nl/Kalender/Kalender/tabid/275/Default.aspx


----------



## hoermann4you (10. November 2008)

ja dort sind wir öfter. Nächste WE ist in Oldenzaal

Wir bieten jetzt bei unserer Tour zusätzlich noch eine 45 km Strecke an.
Für die die sich nicht entscheiden können

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## ohropax (19. November 2008)

Hallo Stephan,

ich bin am WE leider verhindert, würde aber gerne die Runde mit ein paar Leuten ein anderes mal abfahren. Gibts die CTF-Strecken irgendwo als GPS Track zum Download? Falls noch nicht: Könntet ihr die nach der Veranstaltung irgendwo einstellen oder ist das nicht gern gesehen?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## Totoxl (3. Dezember 2008)

Von mir mal an dieser Stelle ein dickes Lob. Die Strecke und die Organisation ist mal wieder Tip Top gewesen. Fahre schon Jahre lang bei euch die Touren mit, egal ob im Sommer oder Winter. Einfach so weitermachen und alles ist gut


----------



## Jens_NOH (22. Dezember 2008)

Tach Leute,

hab das ganze hier leider zu spät gelesen, könnt Ihr mir evtl. mal den Tourenpaln zukommen lassen damit man die Tour mal ausprobieren kann ?

Gruß

Jens aus Nordhorn


----------



## erik27 (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, ich bin ganz neu hier und habe auch großes Interesse am Mountain biking. Ich wohne auch in der Nähe von Nordhorn und wollte mal Frage wie dass so Aussieht mit Mountain biking touren für jugentliche oder ob die Teilnehmer der Touren aus allen Altersgruppen kommen.Ich habe mich mal ein wenig umgesehen und relativ wenig gefunden, generell zu touren hier. mfg Erik


----------



## pollux8 (26. Februar 2010)

Der losserse Wielerclub (bei Gronau)veranstaltet am Sonntag (28.2.10)
eine Bad Bentheim Tocht.Mit Abständen von 40-60km.
Pause wird wieder auf der Burg sein.
Erwartet werden mal wieder 1000-1500 Teilnehmer.





Wer früh los fährt bekommt von den großen Regen,der Sonntag erwartet wird nicht so viel mit.
http://www.meteox.nl/3daagse.aspx?soort=grt-057regenverwachting&jaar=-10&type=regenverwachting

Sonst sieht man so aus:


 

Mehr Infos unter : http://www.lossersewielerclub.nl/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mosen__ (25. November 2010)

Moin moin,

gibt es für Anfang 2011 auch wieder Touren die geplant sind?

gruß Marco


----------



## Totoxl (25. November 2010)

Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ich meine gehört zu haben, das es 2011 keine MTB Tour vom RSC Lohne geben wird.


----------



## Ententoeter (7. Dezember 2010)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ich meine gehört zu haben, das es 2011 keine MTB Tour vom RSC Lohne geben wird.



Ja, das habe ich auch gehört.

Auf den Trails in Nordlohne und Schepsdorf liegen noch zu viele Bäume.

Schade das Ganze!


----------

